# Yamaha RX-V630 intermittently shutting down



## fosgate3 (May 14, 2020)

Hi everyone. I have a Yamaha RX-V630 that I've used for nearly 20 years now without any problems. However, within the past few weeks, that's changed: The unit started shutting off on it's own. 

For the past 10 years, the receiver has been getting its audio signal from my computer via RCA cables. The set up is fairly simple--front speakers and rear speakers, and a sub signal going to a separate Yung SD300-6 amp running a Boston Acoustics subwoofer. I'll go ahead and admit up front that for most of the life of this receiver, it has stayed on. When it first started shutting off on its own a few weeks ago, I contacted Yamaha who thought it could be going into a thermal protection and suggested I shut it off when not using it. So I started doing that but it doesn't seem to matter. Sometimes, it will run just fine for hours without any problems. At other times, it will work fine and then suddenly shut down. 

I took the receiver off its shelf and opened it up to see if there was any major amount of dust in it but found it to be remarkably clean. I noticed the receiver has a small fan installed on the side of the circuit board but it never seems to be running. I contacted Yamaha again and was told the fan should be running and that could account for any thermal-related problems. So yesterday (5/13) for kicks, I wired four 12v fans in series and mounted them using a temporary adhesive to the top of the receiver chassis where all the ventilation slots are. I have it sitting on the floor in front of everything with the fans running. It hasn't shut off until now. 

I'm not an expert at repairing electronics but I've done my share of soldering and tinkering with things, fixed a number of electrical devices over the years, etc. Does anyone know of something I can look for to replace on the receiver? I would much rather take a couple of hours and swap out a capacitor or two for $1.50 instead of paying what it would cost to get it shipped and repaired, plus the turn around...plus whatever I would have to pay to find a temporary replacement unit to run everything till mine comes back. 

Thanks in advance for reading and I look forward to the replies!


----------



## 5-ht (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,
You might take a look at the service manual for this unit as there are a number of built-in diagnostics for the protection systems and fan control among a many other things.
You can get the manual here: YAMAHA RX-V730 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib
This service manual covers both the RX-V730 and RX-V630 series.


----------



## fistfull (Sep 5, 2011)

fosgate3 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a Yamaha RX-V630 that I've used for nearly 20 years now without any problems. However, within the past few weeks, that's changed: The unit started shutting off on it's own.
> 
> For the past 10 years, the receiver has been getting its audio signal from my computer via RCA cables. The set up is fairly simple--front speakers and rear speakers, and a sub signal going to a separate Yung SD300-6 amp running a Boston Acoustics subwoofer. I'll go ahead and admit up front that for most of the life of this receiver, it has stayed on. When it first started shutting off on its own a few weeks ago, I contacted Yamaha who thought it could be going into a thermal protection and suggested I shut it off when not using it. So I started doing that but it doesn't seem to matter. Sometimes, it will run just fine for hours without any problems. At other times, it will work fine and then suddenly shut down.
> 
> ...


As mentioned by 5-hit, it would be nice to have the protect code stored by the receiver. You can try tightening all
of the rear panel screws. If that didn't help, the check for cold solder joints on the regulator ic's mounted on the
"main 4" pcb, #20 on page 14 in the service manual. Either one of these could give you a "PS PRT" code on
the display. See page 20 to start diag. Good luck!


----------

